# Gargoyle



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Then slap the mixture onto the gargoyle .
Last step is to paint the whole thing.






































this is how it looks on top of one of my posts....


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

holy cow that is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Recycle, reuse.....make an awesome Gargoyle! Great job, Clad.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

now that's impressive !


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet! Love the whole, leaning-to-the-side look, almost like it was alive at one point, and then frozen in mid movement.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Love it! great design and technique


----------



## Zombieman (Feb 24, 2009)

HOLY SH**!!! There are some AMAZINGLY innovative and talented people on the HF!! Kudos to you Clad!! As I'm looking at your numerous steps and anticipating the final view, I was expecting to see this one sitting next to 12 others. I can't believe this was your first shot at it. In addition to the great prop, two more good things about it is that it's light weight, and I'm assuming that the wings come off for storage.

One question, is the base affixed to the column? I'm just curious how it would stand up to medium winds.

Again, GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks all !

Zombieman , yep , those wings come off for easy storage.
The base of this prop is just a piece of MDF ( since I had that laying around ) and that was screwed to the post outside.
We have Santa Ana winds from around October till May . We get up to 90mph gusts sometimes. On halloween day last year , it was windy ( maybe around 40mph gusts ) and the gargoyle didn't go anywhere. So , I think it's pretty sturdy.
That's also the reason I have a piece of fence connected in between my two posts. Otherwise the posts would be gone with the wind.

Another thing is that I built in a hose so you can use him as a water spitter also. The guy who did the cement rock work for my pool , now owns this gargoyle . He is going to put a layer of cement over it and have it up on his roof , just like a real statue.

Like I said in my Anubis thread , I rarely keep my props . I get rid of most of 'em since I need the space for new props every year. 
That's why I build stuff that is free of very low cost.
Most of my props cost around $10 or under.
Like Skulkin was saying .... Recycle , reuse !


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Love the texture you got from that cellulose mache'!! Any idea how weatherproof she is yet?


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah , the fiber insulation is pretty versatile and great for stone look.
The gargoyle isn't waterproof . Since I live in SoCal , we don't have to worry much about rain. I guess if you clearcoat it a couple of times , it might withstand some rain. I'll never find out because I gave the prop away a couple of months ago to be transformed into real cement.
Not sure how that came out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Love it !!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Clad, where are you? I'm in Chino and always looking to buy unique props.. since you always get rid of your props, maybe a HF match made in Heaven??? lol


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

North Fontana.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great job Chad. That thing turned out fantastic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There you go again Clad in Shadows, creating something outstanding from trash! Wow. I loved your anubis guys and now see this. I love how your mind works.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Clad, where are you? I'm in Chino and always looking to buy unique props.. since you always get rid of your props, maybe a HF match made in Heaven??? lol


Dang it if your near Bards Beach I will trek there to sun and sell you something. LOL


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Simply Amazing. You should be proud of thet prop.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

simply awesome


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

ooops, I crapped my pants!!!! That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

That's awesome!! Just bookmarked this page so I can come back for the directions!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Dang....... missed this thread.

What a F****ng cool gargoyle


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

4ToUov said:


> Dang....... missed this thread.
> 
> What a F****ng cool gargoyle


I missed it, too! I am still amazed that you took a mess of PVC & pop bottles & made that gorgeous gargoyle out of that! 

I live in Michigan so if I attempted to make something like that, it would have to be weatherproof because we never know what Mother Nature will throw at us!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

looks good, need another for the other side


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow awesome work looks freaken great!!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

What a great prop using so little. You did an amazing job on the sculpting of it. Everyone keeps posting such amazing works and ideas my list keeps growing and growing.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Crunch said:


> looks good, need another for the other side


I was planning on making 1 gargoyle and 1 dragon for the posts but I ran out of time to make the dragon. So , I ended up with the gargoyle by itself.


Thanks everyone for the nice words.
As for weatherproofing , you can give it a couple of layers of Urethane . That should be sufficient.

This stuff is so strong when it's dry that you can actually sit on it.

I gave the gargoyle away a couple of months ago to someone who was going to use it as a water spitter ( since I already put a hose in there for that particular use ) and this guy is going to put a layer of cement over it.


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

I have always loved this post and finally had enough time to try one of my own. I used a lot of the same techniques and borowed some from a few other posts. I may even throw in some red LED's for eyes later. I think mine will fit wonderfully overlooking my garage.


----------



## mmxvi (Oct 18, 2009)

S.O.S- nice job on that one...do you happen to have pictures of the construction of the gargoyle? The arms and the stance look very realistic- did you paper mache someone in there? lol


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

I guess my reply didn't go through....

Like I said ; I'm glad my gargoyle inspired some people to make one themselves.
Very cool looking gargoyle S.O.S. ! Great job.
I like the little skull too , nice touch.

I can't believe I haven't been on this forum since last year or so...


----------



## peagreen (Oct 26, 2011)

What was the final weight on this bad boy?


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

peagreen said:


> What was the final weight on this bad boy?


I would say about 20 pounds. It's mostly paper.


----------



## cinemafreak (Nov 11, 2012)

AAAAH I wish the pics were still available!


----------



## cinemafreak (Nov 11, 2012)

OP was nice enough to send me the pics missing on the front of this post

For posterity: http://hallowpropshop.blogspot.com/2010/05/old-stuff.html


----------

